# Insect Fair Pics



## SpyderMacFly (May 25, 2007)

Here a few pics from the fair.  Sorry it took so long.                                                                                              


View attachment 62360

	

		
			
		

		
	
 The fair had a huge selection of cool inverts.=)

View attachment 62361


View attachment 62362


View attachment 62363

	

		
			
		

		
	
 This is a red trapdoor spider that I bought from one of the vendors.


----------



## Gsc (May 25, 2007)

THANK YOU for posting the pics...I love seeing pics of shows.  It looked pretty awesome!

Graham


----------



## cacoseraph (May 25, 2007)

that looks like the k8 setup from teh LA NatHistMus Bugfair?

what day did you go?  ifyou went saturday do you remember seeing a big hairy excited guy? possibly playing with centipedes?  if so, that was ME!


----------



## SpyderMacFly (May 25, 2007)

I went on Saturday. Were you one of the vendors?


----------



## beetleman (May 25, 2007)

oh man! all those containers:drool: i'd be like a little kid in a candystore if i went


----------



## ftorres (May 26, 2007)

*HEre some pics of the Bug show*

Hello all,
More pics:


























































































































































































































































































I hope you like the pics.
Regards
fT


----------



## SpyderMacFly (May 26, 2007)

How in the world did you upload all those photos at once???


----------



## P. Novak (May 26, 2007)

Great pics, looks like you had fun!



SpyderMacFly said:


> How in the world did you upload all those photos at once???


This question wasn't directed to me, but why do you ask that? He's using photobucket, almost unlimited pics.


----------



## bugmankeith (May 26, 2007)

I wish they had a fair like that by me I could easily spend money at a place like that.


----------



## Gsc (May 26, 2007)

Do y'all remember (or have contact info) for the vendor selling the dried Megaloblatta longipennis for $50?  I've really wanted one to hang on the wall for a long time...

Thanks,
Graham


----------



## cacoseraph (May 26, 2007)

holy chrome! i missed that $15k butterfly!


@graham i have the program from the event and if worst comes to worst i can take digipix of it and you can try to find the vendor from it.

i meant to get clear pics of all the vendors and their wares and TOTALLY spaced on it.  i got too excited and it was all white bug noise in my brain


----------



## Gsc (May 26, 2007)

That'd be awesome...For now, a dried M. longipennis might be the best i can do....  I've never found the dried for sale on line before!

Thanks,
Graham


----------



## ftorres (May 27, 2007)

*M longipenis*

HEllo All,
Graham,
You can try http://insectworld.com/home.asp

They have lots and lots or rare and hard to get insects from around the world.

I would love to have some, but unless we find some one willing to go an collect the M longipenis (Central and South America) that particular one is from Peru, any peruvians in the forum willling to get us some?????

I hope you could get that magnificent specimen from them since I think it is the only one I saw.

Caco perhaps all of us we can pith in and get you that Gynandromorph butterfly as a B day present???? WHat you all think????

Kind Regards to all.
F torres

PS I uploaded pic by pic,since I could not figure out how to do several at once.


----------



## ftorres (May 27, 2007)

*Insect Bug*

Hey Me again.
I forgot to mention that there are 2 pics of Caco holding my Sc heros arizonensis
regards
to all.
F torres
PS Graham you would have to email Dave de Rosa to inquire about the roach since they show cero in their website and they show at 20 dollars for it.
Who know you might get it cheap after all.


----------



## Gsc (May 27, 2007)

ftorres said:


> HEllo All,
> Graham,
> You can try http://insectworld.com/home.asp
> 
> ...


THANKS! I appreciate the link...gonna check them out right now!


----------



## NBond1986 (May 27, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> that looks like the k8 setup from teh LA NatHistMus Bugfair?
> 
> what day did you go?  ifyou went saturday do you remember seeing a big hairy excited guy? possibly playing with centipedes?  if so, that was ME!




Hey Andrew,
I believe that "SpyderMacFly" is Ron....the guy who bought the only red trapdoor that krazy8s had (the one that I wanted!!! LOL)
I told him about our hike/hunts, and I believe that you even spoke to him about that at one point.
Not sure though. Ron called me a few days ago to give me his e-mail, but I couldn't write it down at the moment. He hasn't called back yet.
Hopefully he'll be on one of our trips!
-Neshan


----------



## cacoseraph (May 27, 2007)

ah, good deal.


----------

